# Am turning 50 and need to prove to the world Im not an old fart ...yet



## db27513 (Dec 19, 2006)

So the plan is to take my new-to-me Catalina 30 from New Bern NC to the FL Keys. I want to actually sail some, so I will be attempting to go on the outside as much as possible, yet stopping in at wifi enabled marina's to continue doing my work so I dont need to use all my vacation. Departure is October/November this year. Am going mostly solo, but with a few (nonsailing) friends & families joining me along the way.

Having just sat down and started planning, Im realizing the immensity of doing this. 

2 questions I have at this stage of planning:
1) Cruising guides - anybody have a favorite for the US east coast? I'll need to know which marina's are wifi enabled, something that is relatively new, and have not seen in most

2) Weather - havnt looked into this, so Im clueless.. is one of those custom weather services warranted? Cruisernets?

Thanks in advance
Dave in NC


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

And what's so wrong with being an old fart?

You might want to look into wireless internet through a cellphone provider if it's important to your business. While most marina's nowdays are wifi enabled, doesn't mean you pick it up where they put you. With the cost of marinas, especially in FL, you'd probably save money using wireless internet and anchoring out.

Skipper Bob's Guide to Marina's, as well as for Anchorages. Should be able to pick up both at Inland Waterway in Oriental. I also use the Dozier's Waterway Guides.

If you're connected to the internet during your travels, you can get all the weather you need.

As for sailing outside, that can be iffy till you reach FL, unless you're planning on overnight passages.

Good luck with your plans!


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

*Turned 50 last March*

Your doomed man......you are an old fart


----------



## chris_gee (May 31, 2006)

You have to prove you are not an old fart - according to whom? Can you remember turning 30? What a big deal that seemed. Just enjoy what is within your capabilities whatever they may be. If they include this trip then seems like some planning is required as it doesn't seem your crew will be much help.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

The Beez gves good advice. The one addition I suggest is the Dodge guide to SE US Inlets...that will get you in and out of all the ICW inlets with excellent chartlets, photos and waypoints.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Also, the end of October in New Bern, is the Southbound Cruisers Rally. Not sure how the goings-on with the Sheraton docks will affect that, but a good place to meet up with people heading south.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

At the grand old age of 47, I'm not anywhere near old fart age. As to proving it to the world doing a cruise from NC to Fl doesn't prove it; my neighbor just went Annapolis to Key West (where he is still hanging on a ball). He's mid 70's.

Second beezer's opinion re: wifi vs wireless. If it's for love or money wifi is not the way to go, get a wireless card and subscription service that meets your needs.
There are a couple of good threads here on sailnet that talk range, availability, equipment and costs. Simply search for them and all will be revealed.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

The first thing you need to do to prove you are not an old fart is lose the gold chains and the sports car. They are a dead giveaway.
Now back to your trip. ....
The Catalina 30 is a great boat for single handing. I have done a few of what I call 'long' solo trips. To me long is defined as 800 to 1000 miles round trip. They were all on the ICW in the Gulf of Mex. Did both the inside and outside routes. 
AS someone said earlier ....look into AT&T Wireless or Verizon Wireless internet. I have had both and still use Verizon. Worth every penny.
Next, I would seriously consider a HAM radio. Look into the Mariners net on 14.300 MHz. Also they post you on Shiptrak.org. Every one on land will always know where you are.
Before I left, i made lazy jacks and also removed the wall drop down table and installed a pedestal mounted table that will drop down into a bed. I built a small bench seat against the bulkhead to give me a 'U" shaped table. Inside the bench seat I added two more house batteries and an inverter.
Made other small mods also.

I was 55 at the time I made my first long solo trip. Had about 6 years of sporadic sailing experience at the time.

Have a blast

Tony B


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Speaking of age, I cast off the docklines in Texas last year at 57. Went as far north as Annapolis, and am now at Boot Key Harbor (Marathon), FL. Age really is just a number if you have your health.


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

> Age really is just a number if you have your health.


Trust me, coming from someone who doesn't have his health, you don't know, how true a statement that is.


----------



## markpillow (Dec 2, 2007)

*how old?*

whenever asked i just say "the last birthday i celebrated was 39" my mama told me not to use the f words.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Dave-

By posting that you need to prove you're not an old fart, you've basically announced that you are. 

PBzeer gives good advice, for an old fart...   and I'd second the idea of a wireless internet account via your cell phone provider. You might even be able to use your current cell phone instead of buying a separate aircard. 

Be aware that the cellular internet connections won't be as fast as most of the WiFi connections, but will at least allow you to web browse, check e-mail, send small attachments, etc. 

Fit the boat with jacklines, use a tether and harness, and STAY ON THE BOAT... especially when single-handing.


----------



## AlanBrown (Dec 20, 2007)

When you hit 60 you actually start looking forward to getting older, at least until you reach age 62. At this most magical point in your life Uncle Sam offers to contribute toward your cruising kitty for the rest of your life. In 13 months I'll take him up on his kind offer.

As far as getting weather reports on your way south, you should always be in range of NOAA weather broadcasts.

You've got a great trip planned! Just hope that the weather agrees to cooperate.


----------



## SailorMitch (Nov 18, 2005)

You're still a kid! I just turned 59 -- hard to believe. I also just retired figureing "why not?" But I probably will get another job since my wife has to work another couple of years.

Anyway, enjoy. Go for the cruise!


----------



## telekitr (Oct 23, 2006)

*weather..weather...weather*

Sounds like a great trip. Weather at this time of year can be a bit tricky although certainly not a show stopper. Be aware that you are going during Hurricane season. ( June-December in the Atlantic) So in your planning, aside from having good reliable weather info available during your trip and being able to interpert it, you should have some good bail out points planned in case one "sneaks up on you".


----------



## capngregg (Feb 8, 2007)

Dave,

Go for it! It sounds like a good plan just watch the weather and take the advice presented so far on this thread.

I just turned 53 and have sailed Bimini and The Dry Tortugas after double knee replacements and 3 major back surgeries. (the last one put 3 screws and a metal band at L3,4,5) I still have my health and am looking forward to much more Blue Water sailing now that the kids are gone. (YEA!) 

Remember the old song "I'm much too young to be this damn old" and keep on sailin'. I still race every chance I get (inland lakes around Dallas) as it keeps you moving and thinking.

50 is only half life.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

A couple quick thoughts here:

Sounds like a great trip, as a 57 year old whose odometer is half way towards its next click, you haven't reached old fartdom until you start trying to make offshore passages just to show that your not an old fart. 

On a more serious note, the weather can be pretty nasty and unpredictably changeable that time of year, and a Catalina 30 isn't exactly my idea of an ideal boat for wrestling with a mid-fall Atlantic gale. 

If I were going to try that trip in a Catalina 30, I would make sure that I had a really high quality 100% or so jib, a less than 90% jib in addition to the more standard 135% genoas that these boats seem to sail with more often. In heavy conditions you cannot furl in more than 10-15% and expect to have a decent heavy air sail shape. You might also add safety ties to your headsails so you can safely make a headsail change in heavy going. Netting forward helps as well. 

I would also make sure that I had mainsail and boom set up for two reefs with a good reliable two line reefing system for each. I would replace or at least check the plastic slugs on the mainsail as these seem to wear out without warning and let the sail peel away from the mast at inopportune moments. 

Check your standing and running rigging carefully and consider replacing your standing rigging and any questionable running rigging. Your boat is probably at the age where the standing rigging has passed it's safe useable lifespan (normally quoted at 10 to 15 years) and I would bet your boat still has its original standing rigging. 

I would clean the fuel tank bottom and make sure that you had clean fuel filters and knew how to use them. 

If you make the jump offshore and had a favorable wind, its maybe a 6 day trip offshore but quite a few weeks if you chose to run down the ICW. 

Good luck,
Jeff


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

You are not an old fart until you are farting dust


----------



## CaptKermie (Nov 24, 2006)

chucklesR said:


> You are not an old fart until you are farting dust


Gotta love that quote!!! 

You are as young as you feel, when I was starting my 50th year just past 49 I was bench pressing a max of 315# and a working weight of 275# 10 reps and for an old fart was doing way more than all the young bucks at the gym half my age.
Five years later I am falling apart, had gall bladder removed then two bouts of DVT in my left calf, I have not given in yet just getting warmed up, I plan to reach 100-110, so I must be just middle aged! You have nothing to prove and are competeing with no one but yourself. Get on with your trip and for good measure here is a quote from Mark Twain:
"Twenty years from now you will be more disappointed by the things you didn't do than the ones you did do...
So throw off the bowlines. Sail away from safe harbor. Catch the trade winds in your sails. Explore Dream Discover.


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

I got to thinking I was an old fart when all the young hotrodders started calling me "Pops". It stuck, I kinda like it and besides, none of them can out drive me yet. You're only as old as ya let yerself feel. Hmm, I must be 25 or so...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

After reading all of this I feel rather young at 53. I think I'll keep the sports car and gold chain.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

*Hay Pop's...*

You ever run into Fred over in Seabeck area ..He races Camaro and posts on SBO?


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

Not yet. That was when I had that 11 sec '03 Cobra. The Chevelle I have now is not ready for the track quite yet. We're looking for 8.30's @ 170 or so in the quarter. Oughta be a wild ride.


----------



## EuphoriaOz (Jan 15, 2008)

50 isn't so old! We had a friend cruising the Pacific singlehanded in his 80's.


----------



## LarryandSusanMacDonald (Apr 3, 2005)

There was an "Old Fart" here at the Marina where we live - who brought his boat here for service. He used to take his boat (old wooden Trumpy) every year to Florida - by himself. He was 80 years old last time I saw him - and carrying his groceries up a ladder to his boat when he was 'on the hard'. His wife wouldn't travel with him - but still lived aboard with him. Amazing couple. Haven't seen them in a few years - maybe time finally caught up with them.

Remember, though, Old Farts don't smell as bad as fresh ones.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

*Not yet...*

You're not an "old fart" until you put your boat up for sale, and start looking at RVs


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Of course that means you have to first OWN a boat to be an old fart!


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

*I am ticking the half century mark this year*

and agree with all that age is a relative thing. I am an oldish fart only when I pass gas otherwise my mental self image is stuck around 26 or maybe 36 by now.
You asked about guide books etc. and I do not think that anyone mentioned the USCG Coastal Pilot manuals that cover every US inlet along the way for the trip you are planning. They are free and you can download them to your computer for future reference. They take a bit of sifting through to find the actual descriptions of each inlet, what you can expect in adverse tidal situations and other specific warnings. Well worth downloading and perusing a bit. They are available here: Office of Coast Survey - United States Coast Pilot
There are download-able charts available from them as well.
Enjoy your planning and as a half centurion (+) you will no doubt do the necessary research and contemplation to make it a fun and safe trip. I look forward to hearing about it next year.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Caleb...FYI...we have that and more available as "stickies" at the top of the "cruising" forums!


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

"You're only young once, but you can be immature your whole life." PJ O'Rourke


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

*Cam is my idol*



camaraderie said:


> Of course that means you have to first OWN a boat to be an old fart!


Now what would _anyone_ want to become an old fart?  (Actually, I'm workin' on that now...)

When (if) I grow up, I wanna be just like you... but better lookin'.


----------



## Robby Barlow (Apr 23, 2006)

Being an old fart is not purely a question of age, on the other hand :

'A man is only as old, as the woman he feels!'


----------

